

What Rect is not the shortened of Rectangle? - tapirl
https://medium.com/@TapirLiu/what-rect-is-not-a-shorten-of-rectangle-7a2fb93e1c0e

======
thaumasiotes
> I can’t understand if programmers can view Rect as Rectangle, why others
> can’t?

Programmers use an abbreviated version of the word in contexts where it's
common. This phenomenon is pervasive in English; if a long word gets used too
frequently within a community, that community will often develop an
abbreviation. But 'rect' for 'rectangle' is not used generally because,
outside of some specialized areas, it's quite rare to refer to rectangles at
all.

I wouldn't bother changing the title. Some people will laugh, but the
connection they're making is enough of a stretch that nobody should be
embarrassed to refer to your game, and many people won't see any issue at all
unless it's pointed out to them.

Counterfactually, if you had a game called "Wrecked 'em", that would most
likely be interpreted as a purposeful reference to "rectum", and it would be
worth changing if it was unintended. "Rect Pusher" may not be perfectly
idiomatic, but I don't think it will cause problems.

~~~
tapirl
Thanks for your explanation and opinion!

